# Spring in Oakley Woods.



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2010)

Went out for a long bike ride with my flat mate on Friday and stopped at a small patch of woodland to take some photographs.  A beautiful place full of mostly what looked like redwood style trees   Thought I'd share some of the photos.  Please click for a larger high res image!

Sun lit spring leaves:


Coloured tree trunks:


Clover gathers at the base of this tree:


Dappled Sunlight hitting the trees:


Bluebells on the cusp of opening:


My personal favourite; a moss, fern and clover covered log:


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nelson (18 Apr 2010)

you're getting good at this   .


----------



## John Starkey (18 Apr 2010)

Nice depth of field steve.


----------



## Becca (18 Apr 2010)

Looking good Stevo! Don't you just love this time of year! Everywhere looks great! Hurray for Spring!

Becca


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys   Tempted to head back there in the next few weeks and get some shots of the bluebells


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
Lovely, I think the Clover may be Wood Sorrel (Oxalis acetosella), it is the right habitat, and it has those pale green translucent leaves.
cheers Darrel


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

got too say, its been a long waite for spring this year dont you think??

Very nice shots stevo, your makeing that camera very natural to yourself.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys 

Darrel, is Sorrel a herb or am I thinking of something else?  Whatever it is, it's beautiful, and shared most of the ground with the bluebells.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2010)

Hi all,


> Darrel, is Sorrel a herb or am I thinking of something else?


Yes, real Sorrel (and the posher "French Sorrel")  is a herb, _Rumex acetosella_, the leaf tastes of vinegar because of the acetic acid it contains, as does the leaf of "Wood Sorrel" _Oxalis acetosella_. Try them they are quite sharp.

Wood Sorrel is an indicator of "Ancient Woodlands", and has a lovely white flower.
http://www.backonthemap.org.uk/theproject/analysis/species.htm. 







cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2010)

Brilliant mate!

Love the lighting in the 3rd shot.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Apr 2010)

Yep, pretty sure you're on the money with that Darrel.  They were starting to produce little white flowers just like pictured above.  There weren't many out when I was there, but I'm thinking of trying to get back there next weekend.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Brilliant mate!
> 
> Love the lighting in the 3rd shot.



Thanks mate   I have to admit to some photoshopping to bring out the best in them, as I struggled with lighting a little.


----------



## flygja (24 Apr 2010)

I'm really impressed by the very natural contrasts and colors in the shot. Not overly boosted like some postcard. Sorry for staring at them too long


----------

